

Boulder: An ACME-based CA, written in Go used by letsencrypt.org - baijum
https://github.com/letsencrypt/boulder

======
abstractbeliefs
This server is supposed to be generating and managing certificates, but it
only has only 1/3rd test coverage (34% at time of writing).

Do others feel this is reasonable?

~~~
cpach
To be fair, the code is not yet production ready.

------
fixxer
surprised they don't have any public members on their github org

